# Transharz



## t0mm1 (23. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikegemeinde !



ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch geführte touren über den Harz gibt ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. November 2009)

http://www.harzaktiv.net/index.htm

versuch es mal hier, vor 2 Jahren haben wir mal ne Tagestour dort gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (23. November 2009)

Auch im Angebot:
mtb-harz.de
bike-touren-harz.de

Der Harz ist ein super MTB-Revier. Aus meiner Sicht aber nicht so schwierig, dass man unbedingt einen Guide braucht. Wenn Du über'n GPS verfügst, dann findest Du auf den Websites der Volksbank-Arena-Harz oder auf harz-mtb.de viele Tourenvorschläge.

Wenns nicht hilft dann hier klicken.


----------



## Kettentoni (26. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Meine Touren beginnen in Bad Harzburg und richten sich nach dem Leistungsprofil der Teilnehmer.Ab Bad Harzburg geht es zur Burgberg weiter zum Kreuz des Deutschen Ostens über das Luchsgehege und Molkenhaus (mit Restaurante).Von hier aus entscheidet die Gruppe ob Singletrail oder Wanderweg bis zur Eckertalsperre und ab dort Wurzeltrail auch Salzstieg genannt bis Torfhaus.Von dort aus an den Bergbauwassergräben entlang durch ein ausgewaschenes Flussbett und Grobfelsiges Gelände und dem Pionierspfad an der ehemaligen DDR angrenzend zurück richtung Bad Harzburg.Diese Tour dauert ca 4,5 std bei ca 40-45km. In Bad Harzburg und Altenau gibt es jeweils Salz-Solethermen mit Sauna etc zum Regenerieren und entspannen nach der Tour. In Altenau macht das mein Freund Axel. Gefahren wird das ganze Jahr und fast bei jedem Wetter.Bei Interesse einfach Kontakt mit mir unter [email protected] aufnehmen.


----------



## Kettentoni (26. November 2009)

Mein Angebot gilt auch für die Region in und um den Elm.Zu mal der Elm vor meiner Haustür liegt ;-).


----------



## crasher-mike (29. November 2009)

Das Radstudio aus Braunschweig unternimmt in Zusammenarbeit mit Harzaktiv jeden 3. Sonntag im Monat geführte kostenlose Touren im Harz. 

http://radstudio.net/index.php?id=180

Wer hin und wieder eine MTB Runde dreht braucht wirklich keine Angst haben dort konditionell den Anschluss zu verlieren  Wer nach offizieller Beendigung durch Harzaktiv noch Körner hat verlängert meißt die Runde noch mit.


----------



## metamelbert (10. Dezember 2009)

hier ist noch ein Anbieter für geführte Mountainbike Touren im Harz. Ich glaub, die sind noch recht neu. War schon jemand mit denen unterwegs?


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. Januar 2010)

Kenn ich. Die Bikeacademy Harz gibts noch nicht lange. Bin aber noch nicht mit denen gefahren.


----------



## Webster_22 (6. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein Link von Trailtech/RideTheMountain:
http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/TRAILDAYS-HARZ-NORD.145.0.html

Fahrtechnik inclu. je nach Können.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Januar 2010)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Link von Trailtech/RideTheMountain:
> http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/TRAILDAYS-HARZ-NORD.145.0.html
> 
> Fahrtechnik inclu. je nach Können.



Die sollen super Touren anbieten. Nur der Link funkt nicht. Hier nochmal.......


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Januar 2010)

Wo kommst Du her?
Die Jungs sorgen auch für den Transport ab Peine
http://www.ski-club-peine.de/
Auf der Seite www.die-zweirad-company.de sind auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

